# new CPT: 38900,intra-op mapping of sentinel lymph nodes



## kimberliterpstra (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried to submit a claim for this code yet, for intraoperative mapping of sentinel lymph nodes?  Any suggestions regarding modifier for certain payors?


----------

